# Larchy Harkenlöser



## record456 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo 

ich habe im Internet den "Larchy Hakenlöser" gefunden und wollte eure meinung dazu hören 

hier noch ein Video 

Klick 

gruß Record


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Vor allem der Umklappmechanismus. Er wird bestimmt seine "Fangemeinde" finden. Nur immer wird der auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Hab den Larchy seit Anfang diesen Jahres. Mein Angelladen hier in Greven vertreibt ihn, auch im Versand.

http://www.aalfreds-angelshop.de/sh...jtN8Uf9LKJuw2Wuburie7Z7QVmzchoJLi&shop_param=

Ja, ich mache hiermit etwas Werbung, aber auch nur, weil mich das Ding überzeugt hat.

War lange recht skeptisch & vor allem zu geizig, den doch happigen Preis für einen Hakenlöser zu löhnen. Irgendwann hat Carsten mich überredet, ich kann an Neuheiten eh nicht lange vorbeigehen, ...schlimmer als 'ne Frau im Schuhladen halt.

Mein Fazit: das Gerät kommt zunächst doch eher wie ein Plastik-Spielzeug rüber, doch der Eindruck trügt. Das Lösen von tiefer sitzenden Haken funktioniert wirklich super, sowohl bei Einzelhaken, als auch bei Drillingen. Bei Letzteren war ich seeehr skeptisch, doch kein Thema. 
Vorfach einhaken, runter zum Haken, ohne irgendetwas sehen zu müssen & geht auch ohne den Fisch aus dem Wasser zu heben. Er löst zuverlässig & problemlos, dreht den Haken, so dass er sich beim Rausnehmen nicht wieder verhakt. 

3 verschieden große Aufsätze sind dabei, es ist jedoch nur für größere Fischarten geeignet, so ab Forelle. Gerade bei diesen und bei Hechten habe ich ihn bisher eingesetzt.
Bin wirklich sehr angetan von dem Teil und kann es guten Gewissens empfehlen! 5 Sterne, trotz des Preises. #6


----------



## Wallace666 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Die Idee und Umsetzung gefällt mir, bin jedoch mehr als skeptisch.
Wenn ich bedenke wie widerspenstig sich die Widerhaken manchmal verhaken, verstehe ich nicht wie es der Hakenlöser problemlos schaffen soll diese zu entfernen. Wenn der Widerhaken richtig gegriffen hat, habe ich selbst bei gut zugänglich Stellen (z.Bsp. vorne im Hechtmaul) Probleme den Haken mit er Arterieklemme zu lösen. Und da soll dieser Hakenlöser mit einer kurzen Drehung den Haken lösen?
Kommt mir fast vor als wären fürs Video nur Schonhaken genutzt worden...


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ... ist nicht zu glauben das es funktioniert, da man nicht den "Ruck" sieht wie der Widerhaken sich löst. Sieh ja schon aus wie ein Taschenspielertrick.



Video hin oder her, ich bin weder Taschen- noch Hütchenspieler, auch nicht der Hersteller, Händler oder sonstwie umsatzbeteiligt, auch wenn es halt der Gerätehändler in meinem Ort ist.

War, wie gesagt, ebenso skeptisch, aber habe das Gerät mehrfach im Einsatz gehabt und es funktioniert hervorragend!

Den 'Ruck' siehst du nicht, weil es ihn schlichtweg nicht gibt. Das macht der Löser selbstständig bzw. eben durch Druck per Drehung des Kopfes. Der Angler selbst macht keine Löse-Bewegung mehr, führt nur den Larchy am Vorfach bis zum Haken und drückt ab. 
Das ist ja der Vorteil, du brauchst nix sehen und musst so auch nicht gucken, "wo sitzt er genau, wohin muss ich ruckeln".


----------



## Wallace666 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Versteh es immer noch nicht. 
Wie löst sich der Widerhaken?
Was wenn das Kippgelenk gegen den Haken drückt statt in zu ziehen?
Weshalb findet man nirgends Berichte über diesen Hakenlöser obwohl er schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt ist?


----------



## Gemini (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

@Kati

Frag doch mal deinen Händler ob er eine Ladung zum Test hier bereitstellt, hat bei dem Vulcano doch auch einige Skeptiker überzeugt.


----------



## Wallace666 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Erklär mich zum Tester bereit :q 
Wenn er taugt kauf ich den sogar.


----------



## Fischhaker (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Irgentwie gefällt mir das Teil! Erklär mich auch bereit zu testen!

Gute idee! @Gemini


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Und ich hätte gern die Shimano Stella 8000 zum testen, ihr Träumer. Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und Bambis Mutter hätte auch nicht erschossen werden müssen.
Ich hab die 19 Flocken auch riskiert und sie waren net in den Sand gesetzt, also beschafft euch das Teil mal schön selbst.


----------



## record456 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

und wie ist das jetzt mit dem wiederhaken geht das auch problemlos oder nur mit schon bzw. angedrückten Haken ?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und ich hätte gern die Shimano Stella 8000 zum testen, ihr Träumer. Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und Bambis Mutter hätte auch nicht erschossen werden müssen.
> Ich hab die 19 Flocken auch riskiert und sie waren net in den Sand gesetzt, also beschafft euch das Teil mal schön selbst.


:m :m :m​


----------



## Gemini (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

@Kati

Also da wo ich herkomme ist das Leben ein Ponyhof, Rehe hats auch genug, hätte gestern nacht nach dem Angeln beinahe wieder zwei vorm Auto gehabt...

Ich hab gedacht dein Dealer wäre der Hauptvertrieb von dem Teil, hab ich mich verlesen. Und wenn dem so gewesen wäre fände ich die Idee gar nicht so abwegig.

P.S: Falls wir uns irgendwann mal am Wasser sehen darfst du mit meiner Stella spielen...


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Ich habe den Larchy jetzt seit über zwei Jahren. Ich bekam ihn von einem Händler als Tester, weil der "dem Frieden" auch nicht so ganz traute.

Aber ich kann alle Skeptiker beruhigen. Das Ding funktioniert tadellos und ohne Fische zu schädigen. Man muss nur drauf achten, dass der Lösekopf auch zur Hakengröße passt. Lediglich für sehr kleine Haken und den meist kleineren Fischen, die daran hängen, hat er seine Grenzen.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Hi,
das Teil ist aber nur zu nutzen wenn ein Fisch geschluckt hat , oder ?
Kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen das ich ihn zum lösen einens Haarhakens benötige.
Und zum lösen von Kunstködern ist er auch nicht geeignet ?
Also brauche ich zusätzlich zum Larchy eine Lösezange.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Algon (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*



Andal schrieb:


> Lediglich für sehr kleine Haken und den meist kleineren Fischen, die daran hängen, hat er seine Grenzen.


 
dafür nimmt man dann diesen hier http://www.trilup.de/inhalt.htm

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Wenn der Haken ganz vorne an der Lippe hängt, wie bei Hairrigs üblich, funktioniert der Larchy genau so gut. Bei Kunstködern, ausgenommen Fliegen, funktioniert er nicht, weil sich der Drilling nicht in das Röhrchen einziehen lässt.


----------



## strawinski (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

und woher weiß ich in welcher richtung der haken steht?


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Larchy Hakenlöser*

Hab den alten Trööt mal ausgebuddelt, weil ich im aktuellen Onlinemagazin ein paar Takte zu dem Hakenlöser geschrieben habe; Larchy - Angelgerät seit Jahren bewährt
Nach wie vor finde ich es beeindruckend, dass man so wenig über den hört oder liest und am Wasser so viele ungläubig schauen, wenn man mit der "Knarre" ankommt.
Es ist übrigens ein Hakenlöser, nicht für Harken oder Hacken geeignet


----------



## gdno (16. August 2014)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

mich würde mal interessieren ob der auch bei den gerne tiefschluckenden Plattfischen funktioniert?


----------



## feederbrassen (16. August 2014)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*

Braucht kein Mensch das Teil :q


----------



## kati48268 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Larchy Harkenlöser*



gdno schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren ob der auch bei den gerne tiefschluckenden Plattfischen funktioniert?


Keine Ahnung, vermute, das Maul ist zu klein für diese Art Löser.


feederbrassen schrieb:


> Braucht kein Mensch das Teil :q


Völlig falsch, der taugt wirklich gut, ist aber von der Funktion & Größe auf bestimmte Einsätze beschränkt.


----------

